# slot drags coming to bulldog raceway in ky!!!!



## Nitrouscpe (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok guys i am just throwing this out there!! Would
There be any members interested in doing this
Over the course of the winter??? There is hopefully
Gonna be a brand new track here in elizabethtown, ky


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what scale?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OH! that scale! yep!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Do they even make that scale anymore?
>Tom<


----------



## Nitrouscpe (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok so i see we have a bunch of smartass people on here
Ok so now for more details for the folks that just monitor
This site with nothing else to do!! Scale is as follows 1/24-1/25!!
Also the track will have power and be up and running!!


----------



## CHARLIEB (Jan 13, 2010)

Good thing the track will have power. I'm too fat to push them cars back and forth!:wave:


----------



## Nitrouscpe (Mar 27, 2011)

You could use the exercise!!! And for those that question the power deal 
It has been sittin with no power for almost a month!!


----------



## CHARLIEB (Jan 13, 2010)

Nitrouscpe said:


> You could use the exercise!!! And for those that question the power deal
> It has been sittin with no power for almost a month!!




You're one to talk! Only difference is you'll be walkin back with your head hangin low from the beatin your gettin!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*contribution*



Nitrouscpe said:


> Ok so i see we have a bunch of smartass people on here
> Ok so now for more details for the folks that just monitor
> This site with nothing else to do!! Scale is as follows 1/24-1/25!!
> Also the track will have power and be up and running!!



ahhhh, so, someone has finally noticed and acknowledged my one true skill and contribution in this world. 
thenk you, thenk you, thenk you.


----------



## DJC (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm ready! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

